# rehoming degus



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear from the RSPCA about 2 male degus. As most of you know Jasper died last week leaving Emmett alone and sad, so I'm hoping we can get some new friends for him.

Fingers crossed - I hate this waiting game.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck! I was going to have some Degus but the owner got a little too pushy. Was a little dissapointed in that, but hey 

Again good luck!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Oddball said:


> Good luck! I was going to have some Degus but the owner got a little too pushy. Was a little dissapointed in that, but hey
> 
> Again good luck!


Thanks. I've decided to go to the centre today to see if I can get things moving. I had an email 2/3 days ago saying someone would be in touch but I'm still waiting. Think I need to be more proactive.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh well best of luck! xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Unfortunatley it doesn't sound like this will happen. They've had to be seperated for fighting each other, so I don't suppose they'll take kindly to a third being thrown into the equation.

On a positive note I have another 2 lined up so fingers crossed again.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh well second time lucky!! xx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It ended up third time lucky!  We now have 3 new degus! :thumbup:

I think we'll call them Carlisle, Edward and Jacob to continue with the Twilight theme.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Yay, congrats on the newbies :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

alaun said:


> It ended up third time lucky!  We now have 3 new degus! :thumbup:
> 
> I think we'll call them Carlisle, Edward and Jacob to continue with the Twilight theme.


This thread is useless without picture proof!!:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> This thread is useless without picture proof!!:lol:


I agree, we only have Alauns word that these degus exist, now gorgeous cute goo piccies would prove it and might even earn her some rep


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> This thread is useless without picture proof!!:lol:


Have to agree also :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> This thread is useless without picture proof!!:lol:





thedogsmother said:


> I agree, we only have Alauns word that these degus exist, now gorgeous cute goo piccies would prove it and might even earn her some rep





niki87 said:


> Have to agree also :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL you nutters.  :lol: You'll have to all PM Cheatingrabbit and tell him to get his arse in gear and clear the memory card in his camera! Then I will post lots of piccies I promise. Plus I need you to confirm that one is in actual fact a degu and not a horse!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

alaun said:


> LOL you nutters.  :lol: You'll have to all PM Cheatingrabbit and tell him to get his arse in gear and clear the memory card in his camera! Then I will post lots of piccies I promise. Plus I need you to confirm that one is in actual fact a degu and not a horse!


Hello??? Is this Degu rather large or have you actually come home with a horse???


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

alaun said:


> LOL you nutters.  :lol: You'll have to all PM Cheatingrabbit and tell him to get his arse in gear and clear the memory card in his camera! Then I will post lots of piccies I promise. Plus I need you to confirm that one is in actual fact a degu and not a horse!


Oh nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More mophing degus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are taking over the world! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I want degu piccies!  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Me toooo :arf:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> This thread is useless without picture proof!!:lol:





thedogsmother said:


> I agree, we only have Alauns word that these degus exist, now gorgeous cute goo piccies would prove it and might even earn her some rep





niki87 said:


> Have to agree also :lol: :lol: :lol:





niki87 said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More mophing degus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are taking over the world! xx


PMSL!:lol::lol::lol::lol:



Paws&Claws said:


> I want degu piccies!  x





B3rnie said:


> Me toooo :arf:


Sorry for the millions of quotes but.... YOU WILL GET YOUR PICTURES! I swear that if CR doesnt sort his camera out then I will personally delete all his piccies and take them myself!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hello??? Is this Degu rather large or have you actually come home with a horse???


He's blinking huge! :lol: and eats like one :lol: Will be watching out for signs of diabetes over the next couple of days. He's definitley lively though. He seems to like the wheel we've given him for exercise...unfortunately he'd rather eat it though! 



niki87 said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More mophing degus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are taking over the world! xx





Paws&Claws said:


> I want degu piccies!  x





B3rnie said:


> Me toooo :arf:


They're coming - nag Cheatingrabbit...I am


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

alaun said:


> They're coming - nag Cheatingrabbit...I am


No problem, nagging message sent :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheating Rabbit.. Get the pics sorted plz


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

After all the whingeing...


----------



## CheatingRabbit (Sep 15, 2009)

and whining


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww thanks CR. Xx

Do you see what I mean about the 'big' guy - we've named him Jacob. When he puffs up his head disappears into his body! 

Do you like my hay racks? I bought a couple of bird feeders and stuffed them with hay - they seem quite entertained by it.

We've also just bought another heatpad for the newbies, a chube and given them some proper bedding and a dust bath.

By the looks on their faces they'd never seen a dust bath before! One of them tried to eat it!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww look at ur little podgy one haha :lol:

Love the hay idea  xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahah Cuties... That wasn't too hard now was it CR!! xxx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They definitely chew more than Emmett does, they've made a tunnel all the way through their nesting box!  A new box is next on my shopping list :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Aww they are adorable, I see what you mean about the one that looks like a horse :lol: (Bless him we shouldn't joke too much it might give him a complex )

I might have to nick your bird feeder idea, it looks awesome :arf:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Aww they are adorable, I see what you mean about the one that looks like a horse :lol: (Bless him we shouldn't joke too much it might give him a complex )
> 
> I might have to nick your bird feeder idea, it looks awesome :arf:


They seem to really like it. It wobbles when they get hold of it and so they have to work for the food a bit harder...not a bad idea for 'someone' we know lol. 

We put Emmett's wheel in too (he didn't like it), and they've never been off it. I don't think they'd had one of them before either.

I've been thinking that maybe they are much older than we were told. Emmett is definitely only 7 mths old - we've had him since he was a baby, and he was matched in size by brother Jasper. This lot are sooooo much bigger. They definitely are not 5 mths but I'm wondering how old they could be. Could Jacob be even older? Is that perhaps why he looks like a furry hippo? As well as being over weight! Emmett looks like such a baby compared to them.

The lady we got them from told me she got them all from [email protected] as brothers. Call me cynical, but I'm not sure [email protected] would know. They told us that a huge one was 9 wks old ermmmm don't think so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

alaun said:


> They seem to really like it. It wobbles when they get hold of it and so they have to work for the food a bit harder...not a bad idea for 'someone' we know lol.
> 
> We put Emmett's wheel in too (he didn't like it), and they've never been off it. I don't think they'd had one of them before either.
> 
> ...


LOL yeah [email protected] aren't the best for giving correct info 

I'm not sure on ages tbh, they grow so quick I find it hard to tell lol
Here is a huddle of my group, it consists of 2 adults (about 2 to 3 years old) and 5 that are 3 nearly 4 months old (I am certain of their ages as mum came in pregnant and had them here), can you tell the difference? :lol:


















And a single pic of one of the babies


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh blimey, there's not much difference is there!  :lol: Maybe my guys is just a shrimp.  Can you get degus with dwarfism?


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> LOL yeah [email protected] aren't the best for giving correct info
> 
> I'm not sure on ages tbh, they grow so quick I find it hard to tell lol
> Here is a huddle of my group, it consists of 2 adults (about 2 to 3 years old) and 5 that are 3 nearly 4 months old (I am certain of their ages as mum came in pregnant and had them here), can you tell the difference? :lol:
> ...


Strange... I thought they were just older than him but maybe he is just really small?: :


----------

